# Transfer of Ordination into the PCA or OPC



## jhill73 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am an active duty chaplain in the US Army and am seeking the Lord's guidance into ministry within either the PCA or OPC. I have completed a ordination transfer exam with the PCA but have yet to submit it. However, the more I read about the OPC, the more I find myself desiring to be a part of what the Lord is doing there. Can anyone shed any light on what one has to do in order to transfer their ordination into the OPC?

However, I am concerned about my credentials and whether or not the OPC or PCA would want me. I have a BS in Bible from Philadelphia Biblical University and an MDiv from Liberty Baptist Seminary. I completed 18 credits towards my MDiv in the ThM program at Dallas Theological Seminary and 15 credits at Westminster Seminary in Dallas (now Redeemer) before going to work full time and completing my degree at Liberty. I also am in the Doctor of Ministry program (Applied Theology Concentration) at Southern Baptist Theological Seminary. 

I am reformed in my theology in spite of what the schools I attended believe.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 20, 2011)

Jason,

Hello! There's only room for one army chaplain here... so beat it!

Just kidding!
Where are you stationed? Let me know and I'll see what I can do. PM me if you prefer.

Blessings!


WAIT! Are you that guy I met at Ft. Riley in '09-'10 who wanted to transfer into the PCA?


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 20, 2011)

jhill73 said:


> I am reformed in my theology in spite of what the schools I attended believe.



And your extensive examination will involve how that kind of schooling confirms God's call and preparation for a biblical, reformed and Presbyterian denomination rather than the broadly evangelical theology you studied at those schools.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 20, 2011)

You may PM me if you are interested in ministering in the OPC and I can further direct you.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> rather than the broadly evangelical theology you studied at those schools.



Depends on what he took where. If he took Systematic from Ferguson at Redeemer, he's got a pretty solid base to work from. And remember, I'm a guy that can usually be counted on to react when I hear DTS.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 20, 2011)

What denomination holds your credentials? 

A thorough examination on the floor of presbytery will show the reformation principles despite the educational institutions. Go for it! 

The previous pastor here in LA has his BS from Bob Jones University and his MDiv from Biblical Theological Seminary in PA. Not really centers of reformation theology!


----------



## elnwood (Dec 21, 2011)

I never thought I'd hear Jerry Falwell's seminary called "broadly evangelical."


----------



## jhill73 (Dec 21, 2011)

I did have Dr. Ferguson for systematic Theology at Westminster Dallas and was by far one of the best classes I had. I also enjoyed Prof. Elliot Greene who was my Greek prof from whom I learned so much more than just Greek.

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

Hey Ben...Yes, I am that guy. I am now at Fort Eustis, VA with an AIT/IET unit. Just got here. How about you? Where are you guys now?


----------



## Stargazer65 (Dec 21, 2011)

> BS in Bible from Philadelphia Biblical University



When did you attend there Jason? I'm curious because my wife is an alumnus of PBU (known as PCB when she attended).


----------



## jhill73 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Edward:

I took the following classes at WTS: 
Greek 1 & 2 with Prof. Greene
Hebrew 1 with Dr. Rasmussen
Intro. to NT History with Prof. Vanderhill and Greene
Systematic Theology with Dr. Ferguson

I wish I would have been able to go to work full time and completed through Liberty online. I pretty much took counseling classes and church admin. classes through Liberty. In fact I wrote a paper for one Bible class entitled, "Does the Bible teach a Pre-Tribulational Rapture" to which the conclusion was a resounding NO! I was a bit concerned that I would fail but I got an A on the paper. 

BTW, where do you serve as a deacon?

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

I graduated in 2006 at the ripe old age of 35


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2011)

jhill73 said:


> I did have Dr. Ferguson for systematic Theology at Westminster Dallas and was by far one of the best classes I had. I also enjoyed Prof. Elliot Greene who was my Greek prof from whom I learned so much more than just Greek.


They successively taught the Sunday school class I attended. I think very highly of both men.

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




jhill73 said:


> Intro. to NT History with Prof. Vanderhill


 I know Steve as well. He co-teaches the SS class I currently attend. I don't think I know Rasmussen.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2011)

N. Eshelman said:


> What denomination holds your credentials?
> 
> A thorough examination on the floor of presbytery will show the reformation principles despite the educational institutions. Go for it!
> 
> The previous pastor here in LA has his BS from Bob Jones University and his MDiv from Biblical Theological Seminary in PA. Not really centers of reformation theology!



Some might question whether or not certain officially Reformed seminiaries are today "centers of reformation theology!"

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




elnwood said:


> I never thought I'd hear Jerry Falwell's seminary called "broadly evangelical."



It is certainly not (separatist) fundamentalist, having forfeited those credentials years ago, and officially so when Falwell went into the SBC.


----------

